# How to hook up a 2nd hopper to an RV



## How/Rad (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a dish turbo HD dish and a DDP LNB, from my last setup when I had the VIP722s, and the RG6 3GHz cables. Is there anything else I need to setup the hopper in my RV.


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes, you will need a solo node between the dish and the Hopper:
Solo Node
Sounds like you have 3G rated cable which is good. Would recommend against using your RV's pre-installed coax with the Hopper, low frequency fittings and RG-59 prewire will not like carrying 3000MHZ and 18VDC.


----------



## How/Rad (Jun 14, 2012)

Do I really need the node if I'm not hooking up and joeys with the hopper in the RV. I thought that was only to relay the signals back to the joeys


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The node box is a mandatory part of three tuners configuration of each h2k. Joey is different device and has no direct relation to node.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You will also need 2 coax cables if you have more than 1 satellite you are pointed towards. The Node has 2 inputs (1 and 2) for the satellite feeds. Thanks.



How/Rad said:


> Do I really need the node if I'm not hooking up and joeys with the hopper in the RV. I thought that was only to relay the signals back to the joeys


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> You will also need 2 coax cables if you have more than 1 satellite you are pointed towards. The Node has 2 inputs (1 and 2) for the satellite feeds. Thanks.


Wait so if you are only pointing to, say, 129*, the solo node will work with only one DPP input? Interesting...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It was explained: two coax to Solo or three coax to Duo Node is for carry three(3) or six (6) 500 MHz bands from DPP switch or LNBFs to each tuner inside of 813 or two 813s.
Using one 129W wouldn't be enough for normal functioning of DVR - its using 119W for 8 days EPG.


----------

